# Connecting a wireless router to an adsl modem/router



## Paul4 (Jul 17, 2010)

I was looking at getting a wireless router (either a D-Link 615 or a Netgear Rangemax WNR1000) and I'm not exactly sure how to set it up. I have a BEC Technologies 7402 TM (NOT GTM) adsl wired modem/router that my telephone company gave me when I switched to DSL. There are 4 LAN ports on the back of the modem/router, a line port that my telephone cable is connected to, and a console port that I don't use. 2 of the LAN ports are being used. One is connected to my cable box, the other has an ethernet cord that runs halfway around my house, through a wall and into a wall jack that my desktop computer is connected to. I only want to use the wireless router to connect to my Wii and one laptop, I would like to keep my desktop connection wired. I had previously tried to connect to xbox live by connecting my xbox to one of the LAN ports but I could never get it to work, so now I just switch the ethernet cords between my xbox and computer in the wall jack whenever I want to use one or the other. Will I be able to connect a wireless router to one of the LAN ports and receive a signal or will I have to connect the wireless router to the wall jack that my desktop is hooked to, and run the connection through the router? I've never setup a wireless network before so I'm a little new to this subject.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Hi:here are links to sample dsl modem router to wireless router configurations..
http://kb.netgear.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1080
And for dlink:
http://www.dlink.com/support/faq/default.aspx?question=dsl
And the tried and true Johnwill,TSG tutorial on the same subject.
Your modem probably is a modem/router combo.Here are some possible fixes .

a. Bridge the modem/router unit so that it bypasses the router function and acts as a modem only. Or,

b. Change the address range used by one of the routers, say, to 192.168.3.x. Or,

c. Use the second router as an ethernet switch and wireless access point per the following recipe.

Connecting two soho routers in a network

Tutorial from Johnwill from the Networking Forum

Note: The "primary" router can be an actual router, a software gateway like Microsoft Internet Connection Sharing, or a server connection that has the capability to supply more than one IP address using DHCP server capability. No changes are made to the primary "router" configuration.

Configure the IP address of the secondary router(s) to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address, 192.168.0.253 for another router, etc.

Note: Do this first, as you will have to reboot the computer to connect to the router again for the remaining changes.

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router, channels, encryption, etc.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!

This procedure bypasses the routing function (NAT layer) and configures the router as a switch (or wireless access point for wireless routers).

Hopefully one of these will lead you in the right direction.


----------

